# Big Steel Keg or Bubba Keg, which to buy?



## magnum06 (May 4, 2010)

Having difficulty deciding whether to go for the new Big Steel Keg (BSK) at $599, or try to score the old Bubba Keg for $299 from Home Depot (they are currently priced at $449, but others have reported finding them for $299).  The Keg will be my _primary _cooker for BBQ since I have two other grills that can handle high heat duties, and with the vent changes that have been made to the BSK I'm wondering if it is worth the extra cost.  Has anyone cooked on both, or have any information that might help me out?  I've read too many posts on the bubba board about low temp problems on the original keg, and I don't want to be the next guy posting the "help - what am I doing wrong" message.


----------



## Tri Tip (May 5, 2010)

I would go with this one. http://www.huntingdoncocustoms.com/hcc- ... grill.html


----------



## magnum06 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks - I don't think that smoker will work best for my needs, but it sure is one of the coolest smokers I've seen!


----------



## cookking (May 6, 2010)

I'm with you on that dilemma there Magnum. I have tried to talk the manager of a Home Depot here to lowering the price to no avail. I am tempted to just go and get the BSK and call it a day. Good luck with you decision.


----------



## Don D (May 7, 2010)

I wish you guys luck with your decision.  I was interested in the BKG/BSK a bit over a month ago.  I was somewhat troubled with what seems to be a bit of chaos over there with the model switch as well as product in HD and Ace and then it disappears from ACE and was out of stock at HD online.  I was interested in physically seeing the product live but there weren't any on display in the Houston metro area.  Also, on BSK it seems they are still waiting on a platesetter and hitchbar for the new BSK.  I decided that I had plenty of smoking capacity on my 18.5 WSM and decided to simply get a 22" OTP and use the rest of the money on bbq meat.

-Don Dukes


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 11, 2010)

If you can get a BK with all of the accessories I would go for that...the new BSK isn't going to come standard with a hitch-bar!  I have a BK and I like it a lot!!


----------

